# Video Demo: Roland Versacamm SP300v



## JoshEllsworth

Feel free to post comments and/or questions!

Watch the video below or follow this link:
YouTube - Roland Versacamm Demo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csu2T_Y8KtA[/media]


----------



## badalou

How does the color stand up in washing. What would be the average cost of a design like you did including the mylar How much is that baby.. Lou


----------



## vctradingcubao

Great Videos again Josh.
1) What's the time, pressure, and temperature settings when heat pressing on to shirts?
2) Will this be different on other medias, or other type of shirts?
3) Can you also print on a white or other colored vinyl medias that you normally use on the Roland GX-24?
4) On 1 piece designs, can you do it without using the mylar carrier tape?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

badalou said:


> How does the color stand up in washing. What would be the average cost of a design like you did including the mylar How much is that baby.. Lou


The durability on the inks is excellent. By using the ecosol max inks (which are created for outdoor signs) the laundering isn't even a problem. Another factor in the durability equation depends on the media being printed onto. For instance, I've wash tested medias that will outlast the garment and I've wash tested medias that crack right away. Overall, if the right media is used I feel comfortable saying 60+ washes without any breakdown at all.

I'll post a cost estimate tomorrow (I have this on my office PC).

The SP300 demonstrated lists in the 10K range. The new VP series (a lot faster) goes for approximately 13K. These are the 30" wide models.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

> 1) What's the time, pressure, and temperature settings when heat pressing on to shirts?


 This varies with the material being printed onto. An application sheet should come with the material. Can be as simple as one press for 8 seconds.



> 2) Will this be different on other medias, or other type of shirts?


 Strictly dependant on media - the garment shouldn't alter the settings. Just be sure the media used is compatible with your garments fabric.



> 3) Can you also print on a white or other colored vinyl medias that you normally use on the Roland GX-24?


 The material needs to be "print & cut" media - the varieties incluse white media for dark garments, clear media for light garments, metallic silver media for a different look, and flock media for another type of look. The reason why, is you just couldn't load regular Spectra or Thermoflex because it is intended to be cut in reverse, and to print it - you would be printing on the adhesive side that is going to be applied to the garment.




> 4) On 1 piece designs, can you do it without using the mylar carrier tape?


 This ultimately depends on the rigidity of the material. For instance, a thicker material would work better because it will not curl when peeled up from the backing. It is also smart to consider how the media used will react when placed under the heat on the press - the thinner, softer materials should be masked to prevent curling and rolling up.

Keep the questions coming...this is fun


----------



## Donnascharmer

Hi, my name is Randy. I'm new here. My wife & I own a sign biz and we just got in our heat press today, we already have a versacamm sp30, & love it.
I would like to know what media (for the money) to use with my versacamm for tees.
thanks, Randy


----------



## schneak00

Hi Josh,

I’m interested in either the Roland SP540V or 300V and will be starting a premium and gift customizing website. I’m new to this and I hope you will bear with me with some of the questions I have on the item:


If I have need to print only one part of the sheet, say A4 size, can I use back the rest of the sheet?
What is the average life span of the machine? What is the maintenance cost like? What if the machine breaks-down? Who do I call? Are spare-parts easy to obtain?
Besides the Roland SP540V and the 300V, what else would you recommend that will does the same job? I'll be mostly printing on t shirts, mugs and caps, do you recommend that I get this model?
What kind of print media work with the Roland? What would you recommend? I’m printing on light and dark fabrics as well. I read that even the machine can print on magnetic strips. 
Do I need to buy Digital Mask paper as well? Do they offer extra protection if compare with regular transfer paper printed using a regular laser printer Xerox DocuPrint 2100?
For Heat Presses, do you recommend a Multi-press or should I buy them separately? Is there any mug press  for odd shape mugs? What if I have different cap or mug sizes – can I buy different kind of sizes? Any good brand affordable brands? What is the average life-span of those?
 I thank you in advance taking the time to answer these questions.

Regards,
Alvin


----------



## queenVee

schneak00 said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Im interested in either the Roland SP540V or 300V and will be starting a premium and gift customizing website. Im new to this and I hope you will bear with me with some of the questions I have on the item:
> 
> If I have need to print only one part of the sheet, say A4 size, can I use back the rest of the sheet?
> What is the average life span of the machine? What is the maintenance cost like? What if the machine breaks-down? Who do I call? Are spare-parts easy to obtain?
> Besides the Roland SP540V and the 300V, what else would you recommend that will does the same job? I'll be mostly printing on t shirts, mugs and caps, do you recommend that I get this model?
> What kind of print media work with the Roland? What would you recommend? Im printing on light and dark fabrics as well. I read that even the machine can print on magnetic strips.
> Do I need to buy Digital Mask paper as well? Do they offer extra protection if compare with regular transfer paper printed using a regular laser printer Xerox DocuPrint 2100?
> For Heat Presses, do you recommend a Multi-press or should I buy them separately? Is there any mug press for odd shape mugs? What if I have different cap or mug sizes  can I buy different kind of sizes? Any good brand affordable brands? What is the average life-span of those?
> I thank you in advance taking the time to answer these questions.
> 
> Regards,
> Alvin


can someone please answer these questions..?? thank you


----------



## JoshEllsworth

> If I have need to print only one part of the sheet, say A4 size, can I use back the rest of the sheet?


 Yes. The Versacamm can accept 'scrap' material. The minimum width needed to reclaim a piece is 5.8"



> What is the average life span of the machine? What is the maintenance cost like? What if the machine breaks-down? Who do I call? Are spare-parts easy to obtain?


 I can't necessarily give concrete advice on the life span of the machine, but I can say that the SP units come with a 1 year warranty and the VP a two year warranty. The maintenance cost is covered within the warranty period. When you purchase a machine you will be set up with a technician (local to you) who will handle your on site installation and training as well as be available for service calls. If something would happen to the machine, you would call the dealer that you purchased it from and they would take it from there depending on the problem. Spare parts are readily available through Roland's network of dealers nationwide.



> Besides the Roland SP540V and the 300V, what else would you recommend that will does the same job? I'll be mostly printing on t shirts, mugs and caps, do you recommend that I get this model?


 Be sure to read this thread about printing different items: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t34249.html There isn't another all in one print/cut solution like the Versacamm, but to do similar things you would need to consider a dedicated solvent printer and a separate cutter *with an optic eye.*



> What kind of print media work with the Roland? What would you recommend? I’m printing on light and dark fabrics as well. I read that even the machine can print on magnetic strips.


 There are a large variety of medias for signs. For apparel, you will want to look for an opaque material for dark colors and a reverse print clear material for light colors. Also, there are specialty finish materials, such as glitter, metallic, flock and puff that are printable. 



> Do I need to buy Digital Mask paper as well? Do they offer extra protection if compare with regular transfer paper printed using a regular laser printer Xerox DocuPrint 2100?


 The masking material (as far as heat transfer goes) is merely used in the production process when printing on an opaque material. The material is printed, then cut, then weeded - at this point the mask is applied to lift your image away from the paper backing to take it to your heat press.



> For Heat Presses, do you recommend a Multi-press or should I buy them separately? Is there any mug press for odd shape mugs? What if I have different cap or mug sizes – can I buy different kind of sizes? Any good brand affordable brands? What is the average life-span of those?


 Reputable brands of heat presses are very durable. In my opinion you will want to look for a heat press that can accomodate a large variety of items. The primary things to look for in a heat press are the way that it counts time, measures temperature and applies pressure, but with improving technology to decorate more items you'll also want to consider the number of items that you can decorate with it. Create a list of items you want to do and send it to the heat press dealer and ask them to explain the process in loading the press to do each one. Also, be careful with combo presses as they sometimes offer restrictions. I tend to prefer a dedicated press for doing mugs. As well as a dedicated press for hats (if you want to do them). The most attention should be paid to your flat press and the number of items it can accomodate. *Note: *You can't do mugs with a versacamm as referenced in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t34249.html
<O


> I thank you in advance taking the time to answer these questions.


 I am so sorry for the delayed response. I completely missed this question until Queenvee just reposted it. Thanks 
<O


----------



## queenVee

great post ... thanks guys...


----------



## matrixdecals

Hi Josh,

What is the cost estimate of this printing (ink+media)?

How would you compare the versacamm SP300V and the combo system (Epson 7880 + Roland GX-24) in term of printing cost, quality and flexibility?

James


----------



## JoshEllsworth

matrixdecals said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> What is the cost estimate of this printing (ink+media)?
> 
> How would you compare the versacamm SP300V and the combo system (Epson 7880 + Roland GX-24) in term of printing cost, quality and flexibility?
> 
> James


The cost of ink + media really depends on the material used, however to give you an estimate our standard opaque t-shirt material costs $.012 psi. Our universal material for performance fabrics, nylon bags etc. costs $.02 psi.

Ink cost on 120% coverage is about $.001 psi. And you also need to calculate mask cost when using opaque material. Some mask is re-useable so this can vary, but estimate $.005 psi.

This brings a 4 x 10" design on a dark colored t-shirt to $.72 and the same design on a bag to $1.04.

The number of colors in the design do not affect the final cost.
__________________________________________________________

The are a lot of differences between the Versacamm and the Epson/GX combo, but here are a few main ones.

*Durability* - From a media and an ink standpoint, the prints created off of the Versacamm will last much longer than the Epson. 

*Flexibility* - The combination of the ink used with Epson printer and the media available restricts you to doing mainly cottons and polyesters. With the Versacamm you can do heat transfer virtually any fabric as well as signage, window decals, stickers, banners etc.

If you can give me your cost on ink for the Epson as well as heat transfer material that you are using, I would be able to let you know the cost.


----------



## brentonchad

How soft of a hand does the transfer have on the garments? Is it as soft as the thermo or ecoweed? Or does it feel more like the opaque inkjet paper?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

brentonchad said:


> How soft of a hand does the transfer have on the garments? Is it as soft as the thermo or ecoweed? Or does it feel more like the opaque inkjet paper?


It honestly depends on the material that you use. I have felt thicker materials similiar to transfer paper and I also have experience with very thin materials that are comparable to ecofilm. It mostly comes down to whether or not the product is a pvc based product or a polyurethane. The Eco-Film is a urethane which gives it the softer feel.


----------



## riyapat

JoshEllsworth said:


> It honestly depends on the material that you use. I have felt thicker materials similiar to transfer paper and I also have experience with very thin materials that are comparable to ecofilm. It mostly comes down to whether or not the product is a pvc based product or a polyurethane. The Eco-Film is a urethane which gives it the softer feel.


Josh, I am new in this forum so please bear with my stupid (may be) questions  But at this pint of time, you can greatly help me.

I am planning to buy a Versacamm SP300 just for 100% cotton (dark and light color) t-shirt. Whatever you showed in your video and what I have read about this machine is quite impressive. Now my biggest challenge is to select durable and good quality media for light and dark color cotton t-shirts. I know about these two companies as of now and VERY confused in selection.

FOREVER (Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology)


SISER ( Siser S.r.l. | manufacturer of Thermo Transfer for Textile )

Both of them claim that they are the best (on their website). My main concerns are:

1. Should have at least 40+ washability (Also on dark color t-shirt)
2. Should feel soft
3. Easy to transfer
4. Customer can iron over it (not inside out)

Both companies claim their media takes care of these issues.

I would like to know your recommendation as which company media will serve my purpose.

Which company's media did you use in your demo video and what is the washability and softness of garment after heat transfer? I would highly appreciate your reply.

Thanks in advance.



JoshEllsworth said:


> The Eco-Film is a urethane which gives it the softer feel.


could you please tell more about Eco-film and urethane. Which company sell it and can they be used for dark and light color t-shirt?


----------



## SpicyPPS

riyapat said:


> Josh, I am new in this forum so please bear with my stupid (may be) questions  But at this pint of time, you can greatly help me.
> 
> I am planning to buy a Versacamm SP300 just for 100% cotton (dark and light color) t-shirt. Whatever you showed in your video and what I have read about this machine is quite impressive. Now my biggest challenge is to select durable and good quality media for light and dark color cotton t-shirts. I know about these two companies as of now and VERY confused in selection.
> 
> FOREVER (Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology)
> 
> 
> SISER ( Siser S.r.l. | manufacturer of Thermo Transfer for Textile )
> 
> Both of them claim that they are the best (on their website). My main concerns are:
> 
> 1. Should have at least 40+ washability (Also on dark color t-shirt)
> 2. Should feel soft
> 3. Easy to transfer
> 4. Customer can iron over it (not inside out)
> 
> Both companies claim their media takes care of these issues.
> 
> I would like to know your recommendation as which company media will serve my purpose.
> 
> Which company's media did you use in your demo video and what is the washability and softness of garment after heat transfer? I would highly appreciate your reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> could you please tell more about Eco-film and urethane. Which company sell it and can they be used for dark and light color t-shirt?



Hi Guys, 

I have exactly the same questions as mentioned above. Any one who can help me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?

Thank you


----------



## XYLisa

what made you decide on the Roland? I'm looking into replacing some equipment I currently have with a new wide format printer I'm currently looking into Mimaki and Mutoh, just wondered what Roland had to offer that these 2 don't.


----------



## SpicyPPS

based on the forum information gathered and some demos carried, I am thinking Roland Versacamm will do a better job in my case as I am more into apparels rather than outdoor stuff. I haven't checked any of the models you have mentioned though.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

The print and cut workflow on one machine seems to be more production friendly than printing on a printer and then taking off and cutting on a separate cutter.

Now for signs and other items that need to be laminated in between printing and cutting it can be different and should be evaluated.


----------



## SpicyPPS

JoshEllsworth said:


> The print and cut workflow on one machine seems to be more production friendly than printing on a printer and then taking off and cutting on a separate cutter.
> 
> Now for signs and other items that need to be laminated in between printing and cutting it can be different and should be evaluated.



Hi


 _I am curious to find out the answers to the question below. Would greatly appreciate if you can give your point of view. 

I am planning to buy a Versacamm VP300 just for 100% cotton (dark and light color) t-shirt. Whatever you showed in your video and what I have read about this machine is quite impressive. Now my biggest challenge is to select durable and good quality media for light and dark color cotton t-shirts. I know about these two companies as of now and VERY confused in selection.

FOREVER (Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology)


SISER ( Siser S.r.l. | manufacturer of Thermo Transfer for Textile )

Both of them claim that they are the best (on their website). My main concerns are:

1. Should have at least 40+ washability (Also on dark color t-shirt)
2. Should feel soft
3. Easy to transfer
4. Customer can iron over it (not inside out)

Both companies claim their media takes care of these issues.

I would like to know your recommendation as which company media will serve my purpose.

Which company's media did you use in your demo video and what is the washability and softness of garment after heat transfer? I would highly appreciate your rep_


----------



## JoshEllsworth

SpicyPPS said:


> Hi
> 
> 
>  _I am curious to find out the answers to the question below. Would greatly appreciate if you can give your point of view. _
> 
> _I am planning to buy a Versacamm VP300 just for 100% cotton (dark and light color) t-shirt. Whatever you showed in your video and what I have read about this machine is quite impressive. Now my biggest challenge is to select durable and good quality media for light and dark color cotton t-shirts. I know about these two companies as of now and VERY confused in selection._
> 
> _FOREVER (Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology)_
> 
> 
> _SISER ( Siser S.r.l. | manufacturer of Thermo Transfer for Textile )_
> 
> _Both of them claim that they are the best (on their website). My main concerns are:_
> 
> _1. Should have at least 40+ washability (Also on dark color t-shirt)_
> _2. Should feel soft_
> _3. Easy to transfer_
> _4. Customer can iron over it (not inside out)_
> 
> _Both companies claim their media takes care of these issues._
> 
> _I would like to know your recommendation as which company media will serve my purpose._
> 
> _Which company's media did you use in your demo video and what is the washability and softness of garment after heat transfer? I would highly appreciate your rep_


I think you'll find a range of materials on the market that will meet or exceed most of your expectations. 40+ washings should not be an issue. I have not personally tested either of the brands mentioned but have worked with our line up and have exceeded 50+ washings without problem.

You probably will be hard pressed to find a print/cut material that you can iron directly over. I wouldn't recommend any material for this need as you can't even expect this with screen printing.

Feeling soft is kind of general. With any opaque transfer (meaning something intended for a dark shirt) you are going to have a thin layer of white film that is applied to the surface of your garment. There are materials out there that are extremely soft and thin, but don't expect a waterbased screen printing feel with this process. Also, feel is somewhat relative to the fabric that you are applying it to. I would suggest getting applied samples from all prospective material vendors before purchasing the equipment.

Most brands are easy to transfer so I can't see this being much of an issue.

The material in the video was Cad-Color Solutions Opaque.


----------



## simon james

Hi 

I own a sp300 running roland ecosol inks, i would like to open an ebay shop selling t shirts, i have printed, contour cut & heat pressed some really nice t shirts over the last couple of days, but i need as much info as possible on the pros and cons of selling them will they last as long as something that has been garmented printed.


kind regards


simon - cardiff


----------

